# 20 long vs fluval edge 6 or 12



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

I've had the Fluval 6 gallon for a year now and I have to say It's been great. I kept shrimp in it no problem they are 2' Amano shrimp. I had cherry and pinochino shrimp but they seemed to die rather quickly. Amano and Ghost shrimp do fine in a Fluval 6 gallon.


----------



## Chiefston (Dec 25, 2011)

As an owner of a fluval edge 6gal, I'd say go for it. As long as you're intent on keeping it low tech, it is a great looking tank and will not give you hassles. I have mine hi-tech and get a lot of compliments on it, but maintenance is a [email protected]&$&


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caoder (Nov 18, 2011)

20L will give you much more stable parameters and more stocking options as far as plants and fauna goes. honestly lighting and maintenance will be much easier than an edge, but aesthetically, the edge has an... edge.. lol


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

caoder said:


> 20L will give you much more stable parameters and more stocking options as far as plants and fauna goes. honestly lighting and maintenance will be much easier than an edge, but aesthetically, the edge has an... edge.. lol


I have a 12 gallon Edge, and I agree. It's currently my only tank. I love it, but maintenance inside the tank is sort of a PITA. I'm injecting CO2 and dosing ferts and have upgraded my lighting. I'm getting great growth, and I don't mind the trimming and planting, but doing everything through the little hole at the top and using 1 hand only can be challenging at times. You are also quite limited on lighting due to the design.

It looks fantastic though, and I love it. I now want a rimless for high tech and want to move this back to lower tech. I don't want to get rid of the Edge though — I just want a 2nd tank. I'm glad I got the 12 over the 6 due to height. I have far more room to grow plants, and I can have 2x the fish. The footprint is the same.


----------



## Chiefston (Dec 25, 2011)

AnotherHobby said:


> It looks fantastic though, and I love it. I now want a rimless for high tech and want to move this back to lower tech. I don't want to get rid of the Edge though — I just want a 2nd tank.


This. Exactly my thoughts. :icon_mrgr


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

I love the footprint of the 20L. It might be more than you need for low light plants and cherries but it has some great possibilities. I like the look of the Edge but the 20 gives you room to grow without buying more equipment.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

I own both and now Im trying to sell my fluval edge 6gallon now. Its got cute factors which is why my wife likes it but for the price I should have purchased the Mr. Aqua 12Gallon long. This thing is constantly on back order.

The edge is impossible to clean or catch anything moving. And although you are suppose to fill to the top I find it better for the shrimp to leave an inch of air space which defeats the whole purpose of the tank.

I dont hate it but I do find maintenance to be a pain.


----------



## Hurley427 (Jan 9, 2013)

After doing some pricing and listen to you guys comments on maintenance I'm going with the 20 long.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

20 long. such a great little tank


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a 12G edge and love it. vacuuming it can be a pain with the plants/tree in it but other than that is a great tank... that being said my next tank will be a rimless .. i just need to find a 10 or 20 long some where in canada!


----------

